# Desktop: 2 Soundkarten - kein Sound

## uhai

 *Quote:*   

> localhost uhai # lspci
> 
> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
> 
> 00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
> ...

 

Ich habe Alsa mit Kernelmodulen nach Handbuch installiert. Trotzdem habe ich keinen Sound. 

Das steht in boot.msg:

 *Quote:*   

> udevd-event[3012]: udev_event_run: seq 1887 finished with 0
> 
> udevd[1155]: udev_done: seq 1887, pid [3012] exit with 0, 0 seconds old
> 
>  *   Failed to load snd-mpu401
> ...

 

So sieht lsmod aus:

```
localhost uhai # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   19596  0 

hwmon_vid               6400  1 it87

snd_seq_midi            9888  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       9856  0 

snd_emux_synth         31872  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         8960  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       9088  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            38176  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29824  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      9600  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44752  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

ntfs                  199616  1 

nvidia               7811872  24 

parport_pc             24612  0 

parport                23104  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  6400  0 

i2c_core               24192  1 nvidia

zc0301                 46212  0 

compat_ioctl32          5248  1 zc0301

videodev               28032  1 zc0301

v4l1_compat            16516  1 videodev

v4l2_common            18560  2 zc0301,videodev

wacom                  18944  0 

snd_emu10k1           119360  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            21024  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_intel8x0           30364  1 

snd_seq_device          9996  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         90912  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                6016  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                64644  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_util_mem            7296  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              10244  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_timer              20228  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd                    42596  16 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_intel8x0,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11272  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

Die Geräte scheinen erkannt zu sein:

```
localhost uhai # ls /dev/snd

controlC0  hwC1D2    midiC1D2  pcmC0D0p  pcmC1D0p  pcmC1D2p  pcmC1D4p

controlC1  midiC1D0  midiC1D3  pcmC0D1c  pcmC1D1c  pcmC1D3p  seq

hwC1D0     midiC1D1  pcmC0D0c  pcmC1D0c  pcmC1D2c  pcmC1D4c  timer

localhost uhai # ls /dev/sound

adsp  adsp1  audio  audio1  dsp  dsp1  mixer  mixer1  sequencer  sequencer2

```

Woran kann das liegen?

uhai

Keiner eine Idee?Last edited by uhai on Tue Apr 08, 2008 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Keine Soundfreaks hier, die mir weiterhelfen könnten?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Was sagt ein alsamixer? Findet der die Karte, und sind alle Kanaele auf laut?

Bumpe bitte das naechste mal erst nach 24 Stunden.

Tobi

----------

## uhai

Entschuldigung, ich habe dieses Wochenende noch kein Erfolgserlebnis.

Alsamixer findet beide Karten, und die Ausgänge sind auch auf.

uhai

----------

## uhai

noh immer kein Ton. Unter XP laeufts natuerlich... aergerlich sowas...

uhai

----------

